# 2 Piano pieces...



## tonystanton

Hello everybody, now, I'm relatively green when it comes to playing the old joana compared with some of you guys, this is why I come here in search of mighty piano player, who might want to transcribe a couple of short pieces. Perhaps even do a quick recording. More for my own amusement really. I'd obviously pay handsomely. If anyone knows anyone who maybe does this kind of thing or could point me in the right direction, I would feel much obliged. I attach the two files for your perusal and scrutiny. Thank you. T.S x


----------



## tonystanton

I realise now that the end to the second p. is missing :/ lol oh well, you get the idea. Now my piano playing on these things isnt to be judged. I realise it is isnt really up to the job, and very much like to hear them played properly! x


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Hmm... Interesting. I'm not into transcribing though!


----------

